# Maintenance jetting



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I'm looking at putting together a maintenance jetting program for one of my large commercial accounts. As I run my numbers on what I charge now during a back up with a small $1500 cart jetter that may take a few hours, to being able to be in and out in an hour or less (i do not have downstream flushing ability with my small 3.5 gpm unit), with my Big Brute, charging less for a machine that costs 4x more what I use now seems kinda crazy. Am I wrong? What kind of % do some of you offer on preventative maintenance over your normal call out rate? Obviuosly id like to stay busy with emergencies, but if i can land a bunch if maintenace jetting, then would volume and scheduling be my better friend!You can PM me some numbers if you'd like.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd be interested in everyone's comments on this as well. All the contracts we have right now I've done about 15% less. But just yesterday I started working on 2 customers that, if we can get the account would probably warrant another truck and man just for them.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I like to get 1525 for a full day of jetting. I regularly knock that down to 1250 for maintenance.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I know different area command different prices. Here in NE Missouri I have (for example) a Golden Corral that we do 4 times a year at $250.00 each time. We are in and out of there in 45 min. so that seems to be a fare price here. I get 250 for jetting and not by the hour but by the job. In this area if you said 250 a hour you would not get any work at all.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I hear ya about the regional price differences. Out here its all over the place , but most companies are $500-$1200 for jetting. Some use trailers and some use carts. I plan on marketing my services at the $600-750 mark for basically an actual call out. However, my issue is with my existing commercial accounts. I was using a small cart jetter charging $450 for 2 hour minimum, so I'm just trying to gauge where I want to be for these accounts. I don't think it would be a convincing sell to charge the same as this for maintenance as they would just most likely wait for an emergency. But if the price is right it could grow to 30 restaurants so even at say $300 a pop every 90-120 days across those stores would be nice. But then I hear if people charging $295 to use a us jetting 4018


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't do drain cleaning, but do maintenance agreements on boilers, furnaces, and plumbing. My discount is at 10%.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd give them a decent discount-15-20% because going at your leisure is worth something. 

Then I'd try and line up enough jetting contracts to make a big trailer Jetter payment 

Then once I had a big Jetter I would do all the jobs in no time.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I'd give them a decent discount-15-20% because going at your leisure is worth something.
> 
> Then I'd try and line up enough jetting contracts to make a big trailer Jetter payment
> 
> Then once I had a big Jetter I would do all the jobs in no time.


Just bought a big brute! No need to go bigger for quite sometime if ever. Plus don't want a trailer jetter, if I went bigger it would still be a skid in a van.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Just bought a big brute! No need to go bigger for quite sometime if ever. Plus don't want a trailer jetter, if I went bigger it would still be a skid in a van.



A skid in a van/truck is definitely the way to go. It's so much more maneuverable than a trailer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> A skid in a van/truck is definitely the way to go. It's so much more maneuverable than a trailer.


Exactly! Except of course my current rig is a 14' v-nose enclosed trailer. Now that's a pain in the azz!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Just bought a big brute! No need to go bigger for quite sometime if ever. Plus don't want a trailer jetter, if I went bigger it would still be a skid in a van.


If I knew how well the big jetter move was I would've gone skid style,,, (I think),,,,,
But I'm talking about a big truck that lets me carry all the other items a full service plumbing company does. IOW,, not just a jetter truck. Mongoose had one at indy. 
A ford 750 BIG box truck with a model 184 inside . 130k. And if I can kill it in the next couple years I might go for it.


----------

